
Ask HN: How to find people/blogs in niche topics? - freetonik
While finding good blogs, in general, seems to be very hard, finding good and interesting blogs about niche topics is just blind luck to me. For example, I&#x27;m very interested in the topic of exploring new ways to teach computer science and math (taking into account different mindsets, ways people learn concepts, the importance of empathy, etc). The blogs and people I&#x27;ve found all come from random topics on HN and Reddit. I wonder how many links I missed over the years.<p>How do you find interesting people to follow?
======
RossBencina
> How do you find interesting people to follow?

Use Twitter. At least some of those people with interesting blogs tweet and
re-tweet interesting additional sources. You can also check out who they
follow, and who follows them for further leads. You could also search for who
is tweeting about the blogs that you do follow, and see what else they are
tweeting.

Especially in the areas of teaching CS and math I think Twitter is applicable.
There are a lot of people in those areas on Twitter. @benorlin, @centerofmath,
@henryseg, @JohnDCook (and his many aliases) come immediately to mind.

~~~
freetonik
Thank you. 10 minutes in and I already found great resources. Ben Orlin is
fantastic!

